# Seeking gamers in Santa Cruz or San Fran, CA



## Bryarr (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi.  Soon I will be moving to Santa Cruz as a transfer student at UCSC.  As I can't survive without gaming for more than a couple months, I'd like to get into a group/start a group ASAP.  Even though I will be living in Santa Cruz, I will be driving up to San Francisco most weekends to visit my girlfriend, so if I can't find a game in SC, I'll settle for one in Frisco.

A little about me.  I'm 22, male.  I'll be an Intensive Psych major (their fancy way of saying Honors Psychology.  Its more scientifically rigorous).  I worked as an employee for the WotC Retail for the last 4 years, until they closed the chain (grumble), so I have basically all the books up until mid-2004.  As for games I like to play, I enjoy all iterations of 3rd Ed.  I also like Gurps and anything having to do with Legend of the Five Rings.  I've been GMing since I started roleplaying, which was the at the start of 3rd edition, however I would prefer to try my hand as a player for a change, as I want to have more free time to study.  If no one else wants to GM, I'll do it, as long as you don't mind prefab modules.  I wont have the time to make my own.

Thats enough for now.  If you are interested or know of anything/anyone in the area that I should be privy to (i.e. a popular local gameshop, a messageboard for the area, etc.), please drop me a line at:
thoughti@yahoo.com

Thanks for taking the time to read my ramblings,
Jon Grabyan


----------



## yangnome (Aug 20, 2004)

I co-DM a group down in Monterey on Friday nights.  It'd be a 30-40 minute drive for you, bu it isn't too bad.  We actually used to rotate between Monterey and SC when I had players from Santa Cruz & San Fran.  We alternate between two different games.  I am getting ready to kick off a 7th Sea game and the other game is a 3.5 D&D game based in FR.  If you are interested, drop me an email at myusername@myusername.com.  substitute my username of course.


----------

